# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Real antique or new replica? Dao

## Robbin V.

Personaly I dont know much about chinese swords. Would gladly hear if you think it's a new replica or real antique.

----------


## Robbin V.



----------


## Robbin V.



----------


## David R

New made. This is a commercial laminated blade, the billet often made in Pakistan apparently. The original blades were burnished bright, but when etched show more of a moire silk pattern, like this....

----------


## David R

Not a bad piece though, and depending on what you paid for it, or they are asking, not a total waste.

----------


## Timo Nieminen

Agree with David - it's a new replica. A similar sword (not antiqued): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chinese-Long...-/141827322170

I don't think these Chinese folded blades are Pakistani. Plenty of modern damascus/folded blades come out of Pakistan, but these are a different style (the Chinese ones are usually sanmei, with a simpler damscus pattern). There's well-established production in China.

----------


## Robbin V.

Ok! both thank you for the feedback and quick reply.

----------


## Timo Nieminen

The quality of these Chinese fakes varies a lot. Some of them have well-made blades with excellent heat treatment, while some are left unhardened. Some have short stubby tangs that don't fit the hilt well, and aren't really functional as a result, while others are made with proper full-length tangs.

'Tis a fake, but it might be a good sword, functionally speaking. Or might not. If you're interested in checking (which would require disassembly), the pommel is probably just glued on, and underneath there will probably be a nut holding the handle on. Remove nut, take of handle, and see what you have.

----------


## eric t

> Personaly I dont know much about chinese swords. Would gladly hear if you think it's a new replica or real antique.


Next time ask yourself....how could any antique weapon have absolutely no wear at all?

----------

